# Pasadena School???



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 20, 2004)

I've been doing the TI's on an office up the road from the old school, and driving by it recently to avoid rain-soaked freeways, noticed the sign is covered with a canvass tarp sign for karate classes for kids, with transportation arrangements available. I called the number to speak with the proprietor, but you only get a recording about "adventure karate" with an invitation to leave your name and address for an info pack in the mail. I did, and have not yet recieved my info pack.

Does anybody know who this is, and if they are a kenpo instructor?

I have to admit to an odd array of feelings when I saw that, ranging from kid-like elation that kenpo might have woven it's way back into the building, to consternation that some McDojo clown may have payed a handsome fee for the right to put his sign over a landmark for marketing-only purposes. Alas, I have no idea if either extreme is in the ball park.

Dave


----------



## Rich_Hale (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Dave,

I know the feeling you are experiencing and it's kind of creepy. Although I live in Westlake Village, I hike Mt, Wilson, in Pasadena, fairly often and have gone out of my way, a few times, to drive down Walnut Street to check out the old studio. Kind of like a trip down memory lane. I have seen that same strange hood, covering Mr. Parkers Kenpo sign and can't help but wonder if someone is desecrating sacred ground.

I'm not trying to insult the people trying to make a living by teaching kids karate, but that building has hosted the greatest Kenpo martial artists in world since 1956.

www.PacificKenpo.com


----------

